# Vaginal Birth with Low-Lying Placenta



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

I would like to hear anyone's story who had a *low-lying placenta* at term and had still had a successful vaginal birth. Post your own or let me know of any links. Thanks!


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

A marginal previa partially covers the os, and a vaginal delivery would not be safe or prudent.


----------



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate3* 
A marginal previa partially covers the os, and a vaginal delivery would not be safe or prudent.

Thanks, Kate3. You are right. I meant to write "low-lying placenta."


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

I meant to write low-lying placenta.
Well, that's a whole differnt story








I would be comfortable with a vaginal delivery if the placenta was 2 or more cm from the os.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

I have heard the '2cm from os' rule as well--it is what is done at hospital near here for the clients of a hugely well respected perinatologist in fact. He is very pro-natural birth (and supports hb, btw).


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Subbing. Mine is 2.5 cm from the OS.


----------



## mollybet (Mar 31, 2005)

I had a homebirth in December after having a complete placenta previa at 34 weeks. I found an OB who took me on at 35 weeks and was willing to attempt vaginal birth even with the previa since it wasn't a central complete. He has had several experiences where the baby's head tamponades the placenta and is able to push through.

Luckily, my placenta miraculously kept creeping further and further and was 2.1 cm at my final check at 39 weeks. I went on to 41.5 weeks and had a 10.5 pound baby, so I think the baby's size and gestation helped stretch the uterus to a point that I was able to have a homebirth with no excessive bleeding.

At my midwive's suggestion, I took the homeopathic Cinnamomum 200c in 3 doses, 12 hours apart a few times over the last weeks. It is reported to help in placental migration. I also did a lot of visualizing of the placenta moving, and I had several friends sending me placental migration vibes. I don't know how much any of that helped, but it helped me feel like I was working on it rather than just waiting for a miracle.


----------



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollybet* 
I had a homebirth in December after having a complete placenta previa at 34 weeks. I found an OB who took me on at 35 weeks and was willing to attempt vaginal birth even with the previa since it wasn't a central complete. He has had several experiences where the baby's head tamponades the placenta and is able to push through.

Thanks for the story, mollybet. So did the OB come to your house for the birth? Or was it just you and your midwife?


----------



## mollybet (Mar 31, 2005)

Just my midwife. It's a complicated story. My OB was not supportive of homebirth with my situation. I kept my homebirth midwife in the event that the placenta moved enough, but I had to go forward planning a hospital birth. At 2.1, everyone felt that I had a good chance at a vaginal birth, but that I needed to be in the hospital.

So, my midwife became my doula and planned to labor at home with me and then transport to the hospital late in labor and act as my doula. In the end, she ran in the door just in time to catch the baby.


----------

